# The Ecclesiastical Consequences of Individualism



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is a post with some thoughts on the above subject:

The Ecclesiastical Consequences of Individualism « Reformed Covenanter


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 10, 2008)

Great Stuff Daniel. The Micro-tizing of the Reformed Faith in the USA is lamentable and alll of us should be ashamed. Even more sad is the intricate things people separate over and the non-biblical things (like geography, history, and culture) that keeps us from uniting.


----------

